# Barclays Premier League 22 May



## OddsPoster (May 17, 2011)

22 May 14:00 Aston Villa v Liverpool  3.25 3.30 2.25 +53  
22 May 14:00 Bolton v Man City  4.33 3.60 1.83 +53  
22 May 14:00 Everton v Chelsea  3.25 3.30 2.25 +53  
22 May 14:00 Fulham v Arsenal  3.75 3.50 2.00 +53  
22 May 14:00 Man Utd v Blackpool  1.61 4.00 5.25 +53  
22 May 14:00 Newcastle v West Brom  2.00 3.50 3.75 +53  
22 May 14:00 Stoke v Wigan  2.75 3.50 2.40 +53  
22 May 14:00 Tottenham v Birmingham  1.53 4.00 6.50 +53  
22 May 14:00 West Ham v Sunderland  2.00 3.50 3.75 +53  
22 May 14:00 Wolverhampton v Blackburn  2.10 3.00 4.00 +53


----------



## DavisCup (May 18, 2011)

Anyone going to risk laying Manchester United reserves?  They beat Hull 2 years ago in the same situation.  West Ham looks like a good lay at evens given their troubles, as do Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## chinajerseys12 (Sep 6, 2011)

happy all day ,it's the best comment that i have saw so far ,wish to enter the website you mentined during the article ,and looking forward to have a brand new shopping experience on the website ,toocheap authentic jerseys


----------

